# X-pel Invisible Headlamp Protection - Free Shipping @ PFYC-PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Free shipping on X-pel Invisible Headlamp Protection at PFYC - PartsForYourCar!*

Never break an expensive headlight or fog light again! Xpel makes the best headlight protection kits on the market.

With the average cost of replacement head lamps and fog lamps spiraling to nearly $300, it is nice to know that there is a product available to protect your car against the perils of the open road. Xpel Light Protection Products are made from a proprietary, scratch-resistant, urethane material coupled with the strongest optically clear 3M adhesive available. Designed for maximum durability, Xpel light covers were originally tested under the harshest of circumstances with amazing results. Both in the real world and in the lab, Xpel covers have proven that they will withstand a barrage of 1" diameter stones (about 1oz.) at speeds up to 120 m.p.h. with no damage to the lens they protect. Though the likelihood of this ever happening to your car in the real world is slim, it is nice to know that your expensive lenses are protected in any scenario. Xpel is so confident in their product that they offer a 5-year warranty to leave you with complete peace of mind. Additionally, Xpel headlamp protection kits can restore clarity to older vehicles with dulled or pitted headlamp lenses.

*Use promo code XPEL* on your order until Feb 22, 2013. Click below to select your car. If you don't see your car listed, ask us - we can get these for just about any make and model:

----------------

*X-Pel Invisible Headlamp Protection at PFYC - PartsForYourCar*





----------------



_________

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

